# Delta 46-460 Question (new vs used)



## calcnerd (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope this is in the right section. Sorry if it's not.

From everything I've seen/read/etc, this is a great machine. I've had my eyes peeled for a new lathe for a while now as I'm using an old Rockwell from the early 80's. A guy near me has a two year old machine with stand he's willing to off for $600. The machine new is around $650 online and the stand is another $150 or so.

Should I have any concerns with how this machine holds up? I believe they come with a 5 year warranty. Is it worth saving the $200 or so for a 2 year old machine with a stand or do you think it's better to get a new one out of the box?

A few people are interested in this so I just wanted a second/third/fifth opinion.

Thanks


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2014)

Is he throwing in any other extra goodies? Do you need/want the stand?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2014)

I have that machine on my bench right now and use it daily. Here are a few things to think about-

A- As Barry mentioned, Do you need the stand or is it going on a bench?
B- Are there any chucks, tools, faceplates, blanks, etc included with it?
C- He's had it 2 years, How hard has it been used? My machine at 2 years old will have the amount of use that the average hobbyist will put on a lathe in 10-20 years.
D- Why is he getting rid of it? Upgrade? No longer using? Bored?
E- Make sure the warranty is transferrable.

It's not a bad price but for a 2 year old machine I'd expect it to be a little cheaper unless there is a bunch of stuff included with it, Also- A couple times a year several of the retailers do a free stand promotion so if one of those is going on it's not that much of deal.... (I've got a free stand still in the box)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I also have the same lathe. Love it and would get another if I had too. 2 years old, and no problems.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 30, 2014)

There's a guy around me who has a used one with the stand, looks brand new for $500. He's brought it to the tool swap at woodcraft the past 2 times and still not sold. I thought about getting it but when i looked up the model they were on sale at some site for like $480 a few months ago, so thought he was asking a little too much, guess i was wrong.


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2014)

I also have this lathe and have given it only moderate use in the past 4 years. When it came out, it was the top of the food chain on midi lathes, and still is up there. My only caution I'd offer is that some folks have had issues with the simple on-off switch, and not being able to get a replacement, even under warranty! Go take a look at the online parts houses, and see if it doesn't say "Part Not Available"...or something like that. 
I figure when mine goes, I'll just have to perform some surgery on it and hope I don't cripple it instead. 
Definitely look into the warranty transfer, otherwise, I'd be down in mid-$450s without any extras. 
If you shop for a new lathe, the cat-daddy in my opinion now is the new Jet 1221 VS (something like that), about $700 or more, but I don't see Jet not standing behind their parts. Delta may still be going thru some issues.


----------



## calcnerd (Sep 30, 2014)

This was a demo model from a guy that worked at a woodcraft. The stand I could take or leave. I can always bolt it down to a bench. It doesn't come with any other accessories. It's just the lathe & stand for $600.


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure which model number and type (1 or 2 ) that you have there Tim, but for mine, which is the
model 46-460 Type 2 , the switch is available from Delta. Part # DPEC000459 @ 13.50 ea.
http://www.deltamachineryparts.com/shop/46-460-2/


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Not sure which model number and type (1 or 2 ) that you have there Tim, but for mine, which is the
> model 46-460 Type 2 , the switch is available from Delta. Part # DPEC000459 @ 13.50 ea.
> http://www.deltamachineryparts.com/shop/46-460-2/


Well, mine being a Type 1, the part identified as part 204, pointing to a switch, shows up as available thru Delta...as a Controller Box, for a cool $434. Seems they can supply the entire control module (i'm guessing here) but not the switch itself. 
I checked ereplacementparts.com, a pretty reliable source I've bought from, and they show it as the switch, but "obsolete" and not available.

That being said, someone looking into a used 46-460, would be smart to put a premium on the Type 2, vs Type 1.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EricJS (Sep 30, 2014)

$600 is too much. I love my Delta 46-460, but its replacement will probably be a Jet 1221vs. There is too much instability with Delta as others have mentioned.


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 30, 2014)

I have the Delta but would buy the Jet if I were you. I have had the switch problem and Delta was not helpful. I won't buy Delta products.


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 30, 2014)

WAY too much to spend on a used machine...only 2 years old or not.


----------

